# Reputable Breeders on the West Coast?



## Caseybrjs (7 mo ago)

We are located in Nevada and although I’ve reached out to Desert Reef I’d like to see other recommendations just in case. I would prefer to have a short flight or to drive as I’d prefer to pick up in person.

We’re looking for either a standard or mini and breeders who have a good puppy raising program (temperament testing, early socialization, intro to potty/crate training) and choose the best puppy for the family. Temperament is our number one priority as we take our dogs everywhere and would like to do rally, paddle boarding, scent work and other activities.

thanks everyone!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Caseybrjs said:


> We are located in Nevada and although I’ve reached out to Desert Reef I’d like to see other recommendations just in case. I would prefer to have a short flight or to drive as I’d prefer to pick up in person.
> 
> We’re looking for either a standard or mini and breeders who have a good puppy raising program (temperament testing, early socialization, intro to potty/crate training) and choose the best puppy for the family. Temperament is our number one priority as we take our dogs everywhere and would like to do rally, paddle boarding, scent work and other activities.
> 
> thanks everyone!


I got Rhonda (Standard Poodle) in Hesperia, CA from HD Poodles. The owner is a small breeder and had only one litter this year (next is 11/22 I think). The owner's name is Dana Gurzenga. She might know of a good breeder in your area. Or you can be placed on her waiting list. I live close enough I could visit and check out mom, dad and the pups.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It sounds like you're trying to find a quality, conscientious breeder. I'm linking a list that's been compiled from member recommendations thru the years and have reviewed the sites to verify that they are doing at least some of the PCA recommended health testing.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





You may have already seen it, and you may have contacted the PCA breeder referral folks for clubs in your region, but I'll add those links jic.

PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

Microsoft Word - breeder_members_west_mississippi_may_12_2022.docx (netdna-ssl.com)


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

ETA: Text removed to avoid misunderstandings 😊.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Flagged as spam and already deleted.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Flagged as spam and already deleted.


Thanks. I started a report, then closed out thinking it might be better to post. Guess reporting would have been better!


----------

